# Trackman 2000 pads



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone know where you can get replacement pads for a trackman 2000? I read that they were made by Norton/Grainger. However when I chatted with one of their employees on line, she was not able to help me. The items they have displayed on line don't look like anything I have. Also, I don't think she knew what I was talking about?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think you can just put a scotchbrite on it. I believe they went out of business but the car is nice, grj has one and probably uses his at the club. I like mine but don't think I'll ware the pad put anytime soon!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

As noted before, the original pads were Bear Tex, which can still be found in different colors and "grit" meaning coarse down to extra fine. Just do a "Google" search with the phrase (Bear Tex 6" x 9" pad) and Amazon.com has them listed. SJM9911 mentioned Scotchbrite pads, which in essence are the same thing.

They can also be found on eBay, using the same search technique.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks. I went on Amazon and found them . A pack of 20 pads 6" x 9" was $18.00.
Twenty of them should last a very long time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Scotchbrite pads on mine, you can pick from various "strengths" of cleaning.


----------



## cshabino (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you run this "wet" with alcohol on the pad or "dry"?


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

I run my replacement pads dry.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I run them dry, I also have a Northeast Trains Track Cleaning Car that I run with alcohol on the pads. Put that in front and follow up with the Trackman 2000, clean track!


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

GRJ, I noticed you're running on Fasttrack. What "strength" Scotchbright pad do_ you_ use on your Trackman 2000 for Fastrack?
Btw, do you know whether that Northeast Trains Track Cleaning Car is still available anywhere?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the purple stuff, it's a bit coarser than some of the finer grades. Since it's only making a few passes, and it's just weighed down by the car's weight, I don't worry about it taking material off the track.

If you do a search for the _*Northeast Trains Track Cleaning Car*_, you'll find it's available in a variety of places.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, John. Search for Northeast Train cleaning car turned up a few models of it but sadly none with the cabin and details on tank that yours has.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know they had all sorts of different layouts for the car, all of that stuff is cosmetic. It appears they were basically making one-off scenery for the top of the same basic car.

Here are a few of the many different designs I find.


----------



## cshabino (Jan 8, 2013)

I just acquired a used Trackman 2000 without instructions. Can you help me understand how I lower and/or raise the pad such as to adjust the tension of the pad on the track

Thanks 

CS


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only "adjustment" would be these two plastic nuts, you can change the spring tension by cranking down on them. I've never felt the need to adjust them, it works fine like it is.


----------



## cshabino (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks GRJ!!


----------

